# ipod wont work :(



## RangersGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

M brother broke his ipod touch 4th gen screen, i have replaced one prior to this so i offered to replace his. I completed the replacement of the screen, however when i try press the home or sleep button i am greeted with a blank white screen. The first time i pressed the button i got the apple sign, this dissapeared. I have since tried rebooting it by holding the sleep and home button together however this just plays music, i repress them and the music goes off. 
I really need to fix this else my brother will kill me, any suggestions pleaseeeee???


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow these steps to force the iPhone into DFU/Restore mode:

1. First, Open up iTunes, plug in your iPod Touch/iPhone to the CPU's USB port. Turn on your CPU's speaker and make sure it is loud enough that you can hear it.

2. Hold down the *Home* button (top left for iPod Touch and top right for the iPhone with the screen facing you) and the *Power* button (located on the front bottom of your iPod Touch/iPhone) simutaneously, until the screen goes black and the device turns off. (past the red slider/slide to power off screen)

3. Now let go of the *Power* button, but continue to hold the *Home* button. Your iPod Touch/iPhone should have turned off and the screen should not be on.

4. After around ~10-20 seconds, you will hear a noise (beep/ding) from your CPU as if it had just recognized a new hardware device, now iTunes should recognize it in DFU mode. 

5. After iTunes recognizes the iPod Touch/iPhone, let go of the *Home* button otherwise it will go into _recovery mode_ and you will have to do the entire DFU process over again. 

6. You will know when you have put your iPod Touch/iPhone correctly into DFU mode when the display is blank and that you do not have anything on your device.


----------

